# Definitive Moment (GIVE AWAY)



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

So I have been here a while now  I love it here! I have decided to share the love and I will be having a couple of give aways the first will be described in a moment and the second will be when I hit 1000 posts and I aim to make it a BIG collection of slingshot related stuff. :king:

The theme for this give away is that I have hit a kind of affinity or design karma, I have been making naturals, hybrids, board cuts and all kinds of plastic board cuts for some time now and I look back on some of my work and think "hmmm why did I do that?" or " Ah that was when I first tried a lanyard hole" etc and therefore all my work lacks any form of uniform or series.... Well just before I left for holiday I took a long look at my collection those made by myself and those by vendors and tried to pick my "ONE" slingshot... I settled (after a long trial an error) on my inspired mesquite RPFS (ring pickle fork shooter) with some deign elements from PawPaw sailor ( Perry) and my love of the heartwood natural. I made a hard copy template of the dimensions and then made a "neat" master for use on all future slingshots this enables me to use a variety of woods of all shapes and sizes that fit my "ZF" template.

This will be my moving point from here on. Any slingshot I create will almost certainly be made with this template I love this set of dimensions so much and I would like one of you guys to give it a try.

The only conditions to the give away are that you *must have at least 30 posts*.

*no more entries after Monday the 10th of June.*

I will draw the winner "out of a hat" on the* Tuesday 11th of June* and post the result here.

To enter guys just post " I am in" or something to that effect and best of luck 

Here are some pics of my ZF

The original Mesquite RPFS that inspired the ZF



My first attempt at the ZF using a Laurel natural fork I harvested here

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/23164-my-birthday-haul/





And this will be the "give away" ZF "Do not panic its just in the rough at the moment fresh of the band saw having a linseed rub down, I will post finished pics later in the week" made from a nice Hawthorn fork with a Pink Ivory (_Berchemia zeyheri_) palm swell.







:headbang:


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

I am definitely in. Thanks. Always wanted to try a pickle fork style.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

reset said:


> I am definitely in. Thanks. Always wanted to try a pickle fork style.


Great stuff! Yes this is slightly larger than the original PFS and has more "depth" to the fork gap yet still bears resemblance, that is why I love it""


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm in, I love the PFS you sent me before, first slingshot from someone else, first free one, and still my fave.
I've been meaning to ask, it's cedar, denim and a walnut bottom right?


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

i'm in thanks


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

Count me in too, Thanks.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Shtf Slingshots said:


> I'm in, I love the PFS you sent me before, first slingshot from someone else, first free one, and still my fave.
> I've been meaning to ask, it's cedar, denim and a walnut bottom right?


You got it! denim Micarta , walnut and errrm cedar sounds as memory serves ...


----------



## Falconthrust (May 12, 2013)

Well then, looks like I should stop lurking on the forum and start to contribute more...


----------



## GoodShot (Dec 28, 2012)

In I Am


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Don't put me in for the draw. It is a lovely little shooter, but I am swimming in slingshots ... someone else will certainly get more use out of it. I just want to say congratulations (in advance) for your 1000th post. And congratulations for taking so strongly to the sport. And thanks for this most generous contribution! You will make someone very happy.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

I am in. Thanks for the opportunity.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I would like to be in too please.


----------



## beaverman (Dec 20, 2012)

im in! it looks good...in the future.


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Im in!! Thanks man!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Well I'd love a "shot" at one of your beautiful pieces...I'm in!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Congrats on 1000!

I hit mine a little while ago, and MISSED it!!

You make great stuff, my friend!!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Pink Ivory - DO WANT

Count me in and congrats on your milestone contribution to this community.

Maybe I missed it, but what does ZF stand for?


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Congrats on 1000 posts!

I'm in, for sure! Thanks..


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

I am in

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## NicklePanda (Feb 17, 2013)

Congratulation man! Thanks for this opportunity! I'm in
-Leo


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

I've been told pink ivory is unobtainable.
How did you get it?


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

I have quite a lot of pink ivory .... :s I think it was urban legend that it was "unobtainable" difficult yes ... In Africa where the tree grows the Zulu royal family were the only ones allowed to own this wood and anybody who owned it "even foreigners" were sentenced to death.. So basically I am handing a death wish to the winner ...


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

I am in, thank you!!


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Count me in BC! Congrats! on you longevity in this hobby and upcoming 1000 posts!!

Fwv2


----------



## kanexor (Dec 7, 2012)

Thank you very much for the opportunity to participate on a great give away.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

*I'M IN !* :bouncy:


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Great looking slingshots, love ringshooters. I'm in thanks.


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

I am most certainly in. Congrats on your soon to be 1000 post club membership and for being such a great guy.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

You know I`m in, thanks Ben...


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

COUNT ME IN!!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

I AM IN and congratulations. Even if I don't win thank you for giving me a chance.


----------



## Falconthrust (May 12, 2013)

I sir, am in.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm in, thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Skillet (Apr 19, 2013)

Looks awesome. Please count me in.


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

I am in... All the way


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

keep em coming guys!!!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Shtf Slingshots said:


> I've been told pink ivory is unobtainable.
> How did you get it?


pink elephants . . .


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Ok so I took a little time getting it sanded up today and hit a thin layer of wax to give a little protection. Futher finishes will be applied during the week.


----------



## Dave1 (Sep 11, 2012)

Great work and congrats on the 1000 post count. I'm in.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Well its finished and ready waiting to receive the address of the winner! Perhaps one more buff on the evening of the draw! Seems the entrants have slowed down now ( FREE SLINGSHOT HELlO  ) but I guess more chance for those who are entered to win ...


----------



## beaverman (Dec 20, 2012)

looking good. so the contest is over or u still allowing people to enter?


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Come on in Beaverman! Just trying to drum up some more interest, the draw will be next Tuesday so I can all being well mail the ZF on Wednesday morning!


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Very cool slingshot. That would be my first ringshooter


----------



## beaverman (Dec 20, 2012)

BCluxor said:


> Come on in Beaverman! Just trying to drum up some more interest, the draw will be next Tuesday so I can all being well mail the ZF on Wednesday morning!


no, im already in lol.ur last post was just unclear.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Well guys this is drawing to an end! Any posts made after 12:00am GMT will not qualify  I will be drawing the winner via random number generator about 3:00pm tomorrow best of luck!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Well here is the draw guys! Pictures only I am afraid I used my tablet to determine the winner. Congratulations FWV2 p.m incoming! and thanks for every ones continued support  check out my other give away!










[/url]


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

FWV2 won another giveaway recently, I think.
Lucky git.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Congrats FWV2! Thanx BCLuxor for the chance!


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Wow!! I turn on laptop at work this morning and get a very nice surprise!! the SSF is my home screen as of late! and I see I have a PM from BCluxor letting me know I have won his Definitive Moment giveaway Hot Dam*!! My day is looking up! Mr BCluxor I am very honored to have won and celebrate with you your Defining moment!! Hope it continues!

Just to have a BCluxor ring shooter slingshot in my collection is an honor in its self! It is going to a good home!! and will be used as it should be!!

Thanks again BC for the chance to win and for all you have contributed to the SSF! and for your Generosity!!

Forrest / Fwv2

PS. This was the third giveaway I have Entered First one to win!
Only here on SSF can a guy from Nebraska win a very nice slingshoot from a guy in England!! got to love it!!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

On its way mailed y friend I hope you enjoy ... Like I said for the rest of you rabble There is still a chance to win one of my mega give aways in the competitions section!! And grats again Forrest !


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

Congratz FWV. That sure is a great ring shooter.

Only 6 more posts BC! Get on that shiz! LoL


----------



## kanexor (Dec 7, 2012)

Congratulations FWV! I hope you will enjoy the shooting with it.


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Hey all you slingshot nuts!! I'm catching up on my SSF stuff and need to post a quick review of the ZF RPFS! by BCLuxor that I won by his Definitive Moment give away! " lucky lucky me" :banana: Like I said before, only here on the SSF and this Venue of collective passion for slingshots and overwhelming generosity can a guy from Nebraska USA win a slingshot made by hand from a guy in the UK!!

Ok this is supposed to be a review right! ok well first thing is I figured it would take 5 to 7 days to arrive he re in Nebraska well to my surprise and delight it arrived here in just 4 days! I found a small uniquely packaged prize in my mail! a small envelop made of that universal do all! duct tape (very good idea btw.) Inside I found my prize




  








BCLuxor ZF PFS Hawthorn fork with a Pink Ivory palm swell.




__
FWV2


__
Jun 21, 2013







ZF #2

With a set of looped tubes and leather pouch! At first I wasn't sure about ring shooters but I sure like the ease of installing the tubes on the forks!! So with tubes on I headed to the garage to shoot a few rounds at the catch box! well after a hundred shots I grabbed my ammo pouch and a few tin cans and hopped in the truck and head out of town where I can do a little Arial can shooting!

I get to my favorite shooting spot and get set up! throw up first can and with first shot I nailed the can! well I ran out of ammo before I ran out of can!

I love PFS'S and my ZF has moved up to my daily shooter and perfect addition to my collection!

Thanks Ben for this beauty of a slingshot!

Forrest / Fwv2

Hawthorn fork with a Pink Ivory palm swell

I believe the tubes to be 1842's with self made pouch!

Shoots great!!





  








20130619 101540




__
FWV2


__
Jun 21, 2013











  








20130619 101604




__
FWV2


__
Jun 21, 2013


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Glad it made the journey safely and most pleased you like the design Forrest! May many cans be shredded under your aim :rofl: All the best !!!! Ben


----------

